# Therapy in Belgium + which one?



## Antwerp (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi, I'm looking into following a therapy to control my IBS. I'm mainly suffering from D (but not extremely) and a lot of cramps / bloating. It's mainly the latter which is causing stress, because I hate the feeling of "feeling" it the whole time and I'm scared to be in a quiet place (scared that other people will hear the strange noises) and this is giving me more and more panick attacks - incl running to the toilet + the rumbles get worse from the stress. It's really stressful for me to accept a dinner invitation for example. Since I don't want to live like that (I have examples in my family of people barely getting out of their houses), I would like to start a therapy to control the anxiety. I guess it would work until a certain level, because I'm also more relaxed when I'm distracted or after a glass of wine - but I don't think becoming an alcoholic would be the solution here . Which therapy would you suggest? And does anyone know where I can find the right person for that in Belgium? Thanks!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello - and welcome.I dont know of any personal therapists in Belgium - however, take a look at the links below and you may wish to consider the IBS Audio Program which does address that panic and anxiety along with the IBS symptoms of urgency, etc. You listen to the sessions in the privacy of your own home (which is great in that you dont have to worry about travel to an appointment) and it is very helpful for what you mention.Look at the links below for more info - and do feel free to ask any questions if you feel this may be helpful to you... There IS hope as this has helped many folks take control of their IBS...


----------

